# Jeff's Stuffed Meatballs - Venison



## smokenharley (Mar 30, 2019)

These are directly from Jeff's Cheese Stuffed Jalapeno Meatballs recipe. The only change I made was to use venison instead of beef. For the sausage, I used Jimmy Dean's hot sausage. The meatballs are slightly larger than Jeff's simply because I find them easier to stuff. Apple was my wood of choice. I have used other woods in the past and I found I like apple for these the best.

On the racks and ready for the smoker.







In the smoker. 200 degrees for about 2 hours. I do recommend a water pan. I have done these with and without a water pan. They are definitely better with the pan.







Done and ready to eat. They are really good with sour cream and sometimes we use a sweet and sour dipping sauce. I tried them with a sweet jalapeno sauce that I make and that worked well too.


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 30, 2019)

They look good.


----------



## JJS (Mar 30, 2019)

Those look amazing


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 31, 2019)

They sure do look delicious!
Bet they would be good with marinara sauce!
Al


----------



## smokenharley (Apr 1, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> They sure do look delicious!
> Bet they would be good with marinara sauce!
> Al


I bet they would too. Thanks for the idea Al.


----------

